
Passport Index – World's passports in one place - aps-sids
http://www.passportindex.org/index.php
======
minopret
I think there's something relevant going on with search optimization, or if
you prefer, marketing and advertising. A Wikipedia user who is somewhat active
just now is using mentions of the website to boost the references to a
particular consulting firm. This sort of activity is not much beloved by many
habitues of Wikipedia, as you can see in the essay
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WP:SPA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WP:SPA)

Here I'll leave it to others whether this is smart and laudable or sneaky and
regrettable. Perhaps it's normal and unremarkable, but I find it interesting.
It is only a guess on my part that this is intentional and coordinated.

------
billiob
Does someone know where the database used to rank the countries? For example,
I'd like to know the diff between France and US/UK.

~~~
albinoloverats
It doesn't say exactly where the data comes from but:

"Passports are ranked based on their Visa Free Score. The higher the Visa Free
Score, the better the Passport Power Rank."

Edit: I presume this is the number of countries which a holder of a certain
passport can visit without needing a visa.

~~~
erroneousfunk
I think it would be more interesting to see this ranking weighted by the
"desirability" or size of the countries you can visit, or some other useful
metric. If I can visit 177 countries, but those 177 are "all of the countries
except the ones in the EU" my passport might have far and away the highest
power rank, but I certainly wouldn't want it.

In this case, the power ranking might involve some sort of Google search type
of algorithm, where the "desirability" of the country is weighted by how many
countries _its_ passport holders can visit (we're assuming that the countries
enter these sorts of visitation agreements based on political stability, trade
agreements, tourism motivations, etc)

In addition, you'd probably want to factor in a more detailed breakdown of
visa restrictions, difficulties to obtain visas to various countries, etc.

